# Dry Fix Verge for Profiled Roof Tiles - Where to buy in the US



## Nunavut (12 mo ago)

I am looking to buy a product like the image attached, but cannot seem to find it or anything like it in the US... Any Suggestions to Ideas? Amazon doesn't seem to stock them any more


----------

